# Other Pets > Birds >  Does a african grey suit me?

## Blubb

I have been reseaching alot about the african grey, and now I want your opinion if this bird (or any bird at all) would suit me.

I am 17 years old and lives in Sweden where I go to school. I have 1,5 years left until I graduate (yey !), which means I will move to my own place (probably) in a couple of years or so. 

I own a dog and some ball pythons, but I have never had a bird before. Basically, I have no experience with birds whatsoever (which was similar to when I got my first ball pythons, but look at me now - I can't wait to buy more morphs). 
When I read about the african grey and their personality (can learn to talk and they make great pets) I decided to research more and watch videos on Youtube. Those videos really caught me, and I thought it would be cool to own a african grey myself some day. 

When I tell people that they can live for 50 years or even more, they keep asking me if I will have time left over for the bird further on. Really, I bet no one really knows what they are going to do even 10 years from now, which means that no one should own a pet, if we should think like that. Oh well, that's just my opinion.

Please don't think I am irresponsible or something, I am just trying to understand people and how they think when they say things like that. Remember that I had a dog? Of course I can't bring the dog to school, so the only choice is that he have to stay home (the fact that my mom owns a kennel and spend 100% of her time with it helps a bit  :Razz:  ).
Even my mom asked me what I am going to do with my dog when I move to my own place. I answered that I will make time for him and not work like 8 hours a day. I don't really need loads of money to make my boat floating, just enough.

So, I noticed that I go a bit off-topic, but still I think it is important to bring these things up when getting a new pet. Of course I want all my pets to be happy, but I also understand that some pets are not for everybody. So now I want your opinon: does a african grey suit me?

Ps. if I forgot something important, please write it down. I would also like to hear your experience with african grey if you have or did have one before. Cheers !

/ Blubb

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Birds especially African Greys are a lot of work and a lot of money to keep the right way. You will need a large enclosure and a lot of time and patience if you want it to turn out like those cool ones you see on youtube. If your only 17 I say wait till your more settled and then get the bird. I am talking from experience I had an African Grey that I had to rehome because my schedule was way too busy to keep him happy. I didnt want the bird to sit in its cage all day long because I had to go to school and work. They are easily stressed and some never become as friendly as the "youtube" ones. It is definitely something to do your research on. Something as simple as the wrong colored shirt can really stress out an AG and sometimes if they are too stressed the pluck their feathers out which can be a big problem. Dont get me wrong they are great bird but they need a lot of time and dedication though out their entire life not just for the first couple of months.

----------


## Brass City Reptiles

X2 I have a gray and it is a lot of work

----------


## MazAnth

Nope especially if its your first bird these arent the run of the mill birds. They need a lot of social interaction and TLC. Please Ive seen a lot of neglected African Greys given up for adaption because people buy these beautiful birds on impulse not understanding the time and money it takes to own one. No disrespect, but no 17 year old is ready for the commitment it take to own a bird like this.

----------


## Blubb

Okay, thanks for all answers. I also think I should wait with getting a bird, it feels better this way. It wouldn't feel good to rehome him, especially not because so many people didn't think through their decision enough. 

I will stick with my dog and snakes for a while now. Some day I might consider buying a african grey, but that's not today.

More stories about you and your experience with greys please.  :Razz: 

Thanks !

/ Blubb

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

I would echo the same. I always wanted an African grey. I couldn't afford one when i was your age, I got a cockatiel instead that, although not the same....was my buddy for 10 years.  They are great birds and much easier to care for and not as loud if they aren't getting what they want!

I've had an African Grey for over 13 years. He is one of the kids and a brings a tremendous amount of pleasure to my home. Smarter than any dog we've ever had. They require a lot of attention and if they don't get it, they tend to wig out or feather pick. Luckily we have never had a problem with him.

At 17 i think i would wait a bit - you really don't know the direction your life will take. I am 41 years old and I have willed my grey to my son. I can't imagine that kind of commitment at 17. Of course that be more of a statement of me at that age than you  :Wink: 

Good luck and God Bless!

----------


## Blubb

I totally agree, I don't know how my life further on are going to look. Right now I am away 9 hours each day in school (it takes a while to get to school and home) which maybe isn't the best for a grey. Really, how much attention do these birds need? I mean, sure I can bring him out of the cage around 3-4 hours each day. I read that it is like having a kid. Is that right?

Thanks for the answers, it makes me happy  :Smile: 

/ Blubb

----------


## rabernet

> I totally agree, I don't know how my life further on are going to look. Right now I am away 9 hours each day in school (it takes a while to get to school and home) which maybe isn't the best for a grey. Really, how much attention do these birds need? I mean, sure I can bring him out of the cage around 3-4 hours each day. I read that it is like having a kid. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks for the answers, it makes me happy 
> 
> / Blubb


Not only that, but you'd have to find a pet sitter to commit time to the bird on a daily basis if you ever want to go away on vacation. 

Birds to require a LOT Of attention. I have two lovebirds (housed separately, so they are both bonded to me and not each other). I have on occasion taken them with me on trips, but more often than not, I've had to leave them home and have my good friend care for them. 

I feel more tied down and limited in my flexibility by my birds than I do by my dog, cats, rats and snakes. I adore them, but were I to do it again, I probably wouldn't get them. They're with me for the rest of their lives, and I provide them with all the time and attention and love that they deserve, because that's the commitment I made to them, but I probably won't be replacing them when they cross the Rainbow Bridge of old age.

----------

